# Train Graveyard November 2011



## tattooed (Nov 30, 2011)

Train graveyard at Tanfield, visited with Dougbrown.



















































































Thanks for looking


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 30, 2011)

Old Thomas is looking a bit knackered now!


----------



## highcannons (Nov 30, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> Old Thomas is looking a bit knackered now!



What, John Thomas?


----------



## alex76 (Nov 30, 2011)

lush.... is the best way i can word it or fantastic train porn love it..thank you


----------



## tattooed (Nov 30, 2011)

alex76 said:


> lush.... is the best way i can word it or fantastic train porn love it..thank you



Thank you very much indeed


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 1, 2011)

Excellent shots I agree,got to see this.


----------



## Pincheck (Dec 1, 2011)

nice shots well done


----------



## night crawler (Dec 1, 2011)

Superb I love trains.


----------



## Jimthething (Dec 1, 2011)

Some great pictures there, mate!


----------



## cardiffrail (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow thats amazing. Great find. Is it related to a preservation project that never got off the ground a bit like the failed rail museum near Coventry airport?


----------



## Locksley (Dec 1, 2011)

cardiffrail said:


> Wow thats amazing. Great find. Is it related to a preservation project that never got off the ground a bit like the failed rail museum near Coventry airport?



I went a few years ago and it is a working preserved railway, they just have a lot of stuff rotting away in the yard. Shame because you just know 99% of it will just be scrapped.


----------



## Lost_In_Normandy (Dec 2, 2011)

Super find!! what a real shame thou that all these engines and stock will just rust away...there's absolutely loads of it! Train porn of the highest order!!
Great find and great pictures...suitable jealous!!


----------



## Faing (Dec 2, 2011)

lovely set of pics i especally love the ones of the sign writen trucks.thank you


----------



## FlutterGirl (Dec 2, 2011)

What a fantastic place. Amazing photos too. Nice one!


----------



## corktina (Dec 3, 2011)

Tanfield is a working preservation site still and ,althoughit may take many years, they will eventually restore the majority of these items. 

Coventry Airport is not a failed preservation site . It may not be the most sucessful of ventures, but it is still " live "


----------



## tattooed (Dec 3, 2011)

*Thank YOU!*

Thanks to everyone for the comments


----------



## Ratters (Dec 3, 2011)

Excellent!! Hopefully going somewhere similar to this tomorrow if the weather forecast stays as it is


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 4, 2011)

Ooh, excellent train goodies and fab photies. Cheers.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 9, 2011)

I love seeing pictures of Train/Plane/Car graveyards! It is interesting to see how machines which were probably once tirelessly maintained, used daily and worth a lot of money are now nothing more than rusty junk! It really is astonishing to see how nature reclaims man made objects like this. Thanks so much for this post!


----------

